# Milo this morning (updated haircut pics)



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

This was after he was outside for a while this morning (it's so sunny and warm here right now so he loves playing outside with his big sister )

I am growing out the top of his front legs - so they look a little funny right now :blush:
His haircut is far from perfect, but I usually spot the stray pieces of hair etc. in pics and then fix them :blush:
I am pretty happy though


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Orla you did a fantastic job!!!! Milo looks awesome he really does!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Really cute Milo!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Milo looks great!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

maltese manica said:


> Orla you did a fantastic job!!!! Milo looks awesome he really does!!!


Thank you Janene! 



Furbabies mom said:


> Really cute Milo!!


Thanks Deborah 



LuvMyBoys said:


> Milo looks great!


Thanks Laura!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Milo, you look so handsome and you have the biggest eyes ever. I love them.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

He is really cute. On the first few pics I thought you had a little pink velour shirt on him, then I realized it was his skin!! So cute and the 4th pic made me think of the majestic Clydesdale horses, his little hair on his legs just like theirs. LOL he has such a cute little round face. Makes me smile.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

pippersmom said:


> Milo, you look so handsome and you have the biggest eyes ever. I love them.


Thank you 
I love his eyes :wub:



IzzysBellasMom said:


> He is really cute. On the first few pics I thought you had a little pink velour shirt on him, then I realized it was his skin!! So cute and the 4th pic made me think of the majestic Clydesdale horses, his little hair on his legs just like theirs. LOL he has such a cute little round face. Makes me smile.


Ahah - yeah, I keep his body VERY short - I use a #10. I don't mind seeing his skin or his cow patches


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I love those eyes! That 3rd pic is super cute . Love milo :wub: I haven't been brave enough to clip that short yet. Great job!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

Milo looks great . Saw it on instagram and thought he looked adorable:wub:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Fabulous cut....I love it!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Great job, he looks awesome:thumbsup:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wow Orla, you did a amazing job:aktion033: I just spent $40.00 on Matilda's haircut and yours is better.


MILO AWNTIE WISHES SHE COULD HOLD YOU AND GIVE YOU KISSES:wub:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

You did a great job on Milo.....I love it. He really looks so cute.
I've contemplated cutting Blaze in a Town/Country cut similar to Milo's but I just haven't gotten the nerve yet.

I love it when owners do their own cutting - that way if you are not quite happy, you didn't spend a fee to be unhappy!!! Practice makes perfect....or close to it!!! :thumbsup:

Strut your stuff Milo, you look very handsome!!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Milo looks like a beefeater standing his ground no matter what, or better ye like a guardmen from the Greek National Guards - let no one pass. He looks fantastic.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Milo, you look so handsome!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

His cut is so cute. What a little man stance....Boy, I wish I could groom mine like you all do. I stink at it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Fantastic Cut I Just Love this Wish Yogi Could Be Groomed like that* What a Beautiful Little One He Is****


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Very very handsome!! I love how long his legs are. This adds yet another style to Milo's portfolio. Great job, Orla. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

hoaloha said:


> I love those eyes! That 3rd pic is super cute . Love milo :wub: I haven't been brave enough to clip that short yet. Great job!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks 
I think a lot of people don't like going that short, and I get that but with Milo it's very short for like a week and then starts looking fluffy again, plus I don't mind seeing his skin.



iLoveMisty said:


> Milo looks great . Saw it on instagram and thought he looked adorable:wub:


Thanks 



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Fabulous cut....I love it!!


Thank you!



lynda said:


> Great job, he looks awesome:thumbsup:


Thanks so much 



Matilda's mommy said:


> wow Orla, you did a amazing job:aktion033: I just spent $40.00 on Matilda's haircut and yours is better.
> 
> 
> MILO AWNTIE WISHES SHE COULD HOLD YOU AND GIVE YOU KISSES:wub:


Thanks Paula  



Malt Shoppe said:


> You did a great job on Milo.....I love it. He really looks so cute.
> I've contemplated cutting Blaze in a Town/Country cut similar to Milo's but I just haven't gotten the nerve yet.
> 
> I love it when owners do their own cutting - that way if you are not quite happy, you didn't spend a fee to be unhappy!!! Practice makes perfect....or close to it!!! :thumbsup:
> ...


Thanks so much 
He was professionally groomed once and I've been happier with the way I've done it every time.



wkomorow said:


> Milo looks like a beefeater standing his ground no matter what, or better ye like a guardmen from the Greek National Guards - let no one pass. He looks fantastic.


Thanks 



donnad said:


> Milo, you look so handsome!


Thanks Donna 



SammieMom said:


> His cut is so cute. What a little man stance....Boy, I wish I could groom mine like you all do. I stink at it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you! 



Yogi's Mom said:


> *Fantastic Cut I Just Love this Wish Yogi Could Be Groomed like that* What a Beautiful Little One He Is****


Thanks 



eiksaa said:


> Very very handsome!! I love how long his legs are. This adds yet another style to Milo's portfolio. Great job, Orla.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks 
Can you tell I get bored easily? He has had too many hairstyles for just a few years :blush:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Looks great....he is just too cute. Love how this cut really shows his face.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

WOW! Milo looks GREAT, Orla!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

TLR said:


> Looks great....he is just too cute. Love how this cut really shows his face.



Thank you 



Bailey&Me said:


> WOW! Milo looks GREAT, Orla!


Thanks Nida


----------



## Mindy's Mom (Apr 9, 2013)

I love her cut


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Mindy's Mom said:


> I love her cut


Thanks, Milo's a boy :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Milo -- you look soooooooooooooooo cute!!! I saw on FB where your Mom stopped in the middle and went to bed and left you to be finished in the morning. LOL I bet you didn't mind that at all.

I can never get enough of that face. Your eyes just melt my heart.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

He looks darling! I recently gave Giovanni a new cut. I did it myself, but my friend out of state who is a master groomer told me what blade and comb to use. I described what I wanted and she called it a Lamb Cut. I will try to post pics later.
Do you cut Milo's topknot short, so it does not flop in his face? We always end up with is the face or east-side/west-side, which is slightly better! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Milo -- you look soooooooooooooooo cute!!! I saw on FB where your Mom stopped in the middle and went to bed and left you to be finished in the morning. LOL I bet you didn't mind that at all.
> 
> I can never get enough of that face. Your eyes just melt my heart.


Thanks Lynn 



ckanen2n said:


> He looks darling! I recently gave Giovanni a new cut. I did it myself, but my friend out of state who is a master groomer told me what blade and comb to use. I described what I wanted and she called it a Lamb Cut. I will try to post pics later.
> Do you cut Milo's topknot short, so it does not flop in his face? We always end up with is the face or east-side/west-side, which is slightly better! :HistericalSmiley:


I'm growning it back out at the moment so it doesn't really flop in his face yet but when it was longer it would, so I put another layer of hair behind it like this. I just started doing that again recently. It's actually like that in the pictures above but the bow is just over the first band so it covers the 2nd one.


----------

